# Game Thread: Wednesday Nov. 9th vs. Miami



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(2-1)* 

*Miami* - *(1-2)* 

*Tip-off* – Wednesday, November 9, 2005 - 8:00 P.M.

*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse

*TV & Radio* - ESPN, FSMW & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Danny Granger | Sarunas Jasikevicius David Harrison















































Dwyane Wade | Jason Williams | Udonis Haslem | Antoine Walker | Alonzo Mourning

*Key Reserves:*
















Gary Payton Jason Kapono

*Key Matchup:*








vs.
















*Who's HOT ?*















Averaging 23 points, 10 rebounds for the season.









Averaging 25 points, 8 assists for the season.

*Injury Report* 


*Pacers-*








- Hip Surgery, Sore Left Achilles







- Strained Left Calf

*Heat-* 








- Ankle







- Sprained Right Thumb







- Left Calf Strain







- Lower Back Spasms

*TV:*




*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 101
Heat- 94


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers: 98
Heat: 90


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What's the chance that Shaq will play?

I want revenge for our stupid loose against the 76'ers:

93-89 Indiana


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> What's the chance that Shaq will play?


0% I guess. He's supposed to be out 2-4 weeks with a sprained ankle.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

BTW: Jasikevicius got a new look  ?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> BTW: Jasikevicius got a new look  ?


Fixed.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers: 108
Heat: 90

Go Pacers, you've got it in you!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers: 105
Heat: 87

I hope that it will be blowout


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The loss against the 76ers will help motivate us for this win if anything.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> The loss against the 76ers will help motivate us for this win if anything.


We shouldn't need a loose to win the next game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

96 Pacers
91 Heat


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> We shouldn't need a loose to win the next game.


I never said you should, but it happens, look at the 76ers, lose to Bobcats, beat us. It just happens whether it should or shouldn't.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Pacers will win.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

bah im not too optimistic about this one... just a hunch.

but i'll remain positive and say 99-95 pacers.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

This was one of the two games I picked for us to lose this month... but for the score... and how I am feeling right now...

Pacers 98-87... win

I just can't pick against them... I am a Homer when it comes to this... I doubt I will ever predict a score that has us losing :biggrin:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 102

Heat 97


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Pacers: 99
Heat: 90


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Indiana: 93
Miami: 88

Jackson: 25pts


Too bad i won't be able to watch this game. I'm taping it, my gf's best friend's birthday is today and i got stuck going to dinner and then what not. lol sob!


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 95
Heat 89

I actually get to see this game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Red Zo jersey............watch out for me!


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I am TiVo-ing it. I have to work 'til 9:30... but I will be listening to my radio in the car... it is actually kind of fun to listen to it being described... and then remembering what you were hearing when you see the plays the next day.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Can't see the game


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Game time! Go Pacers!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine almost threw a nasty dunk on Zo. ****ing FSN, I still can't see the opponent's score.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What's up with all the fouls? Half of them don't even have a bit of contact.

On a 2-0 fast break, Stephen Jackson slows down and passes the ball to a trailing Artest for a dunk. That was great.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras with a very nice steal, leading to a goaltend by Dwyane Wade. Harrison is called for a foul after Wade jumps and bounces off him.

Pacers: 25
Heat: 20

2:41 left in the first


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What I hate us trying more fastbreaking is that we only leave Jermaine to rebound, and the ball can easily be stolen from him by a certain #3 Heat player who keeps drawing fouls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah! Pollard has a mini-mullet and a pony tail. Our defense and rebounding seems terrible now. We're allowing everyone to get inside, then either let them score or foul them.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Another turnover to end the quarter.

29-27 Miami at the end of the first.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Heat fan here...just wanted to drop in how much I like the way artest plays basketball. He's certafiable but I love his game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Samaki Walker should be coming in soon. Harrison has 3, and Pollard should be getting his 3rd the next time Wade gets inside. Artest rejected by Zo, then misses a wide open 14 footer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Artest dribbles against Walker for 8 seconds, then shoots and hits. I hope he doesn't do that again. Zo is after everything, but thankfully Pollard is always there for the hustle play.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Yawn. The Heat are passing the ball really well, but all we're doing is running isolation plays, and getting outrebounded by a team that's a lot smaller than us. The Pacers look like they don't care all that much about this game.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

The Pacers need to get with it, down by 2 at the half.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

This team sucks right now. Get it together. We lose tonight and Detroit pulls away in the Central.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> This team sucks right now. Get it together. We lose tonight and Detroit pulls away in the Central.


I am gettin so frustrated watching them. The Pacers ain't motivated like they say, this is bull, they are playing no defense anymore, we are getting dominated by every team, we should be 0-4 we just have so much talent, we will not win if they continue to play like they are.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is what happens when a team focuses on playing one team instead of 29. We tried to become a more offensive-oriented team this year to help against Detroit, but with the way we're playing, we won't make it to Detroit in the playoffs. The Pacers need to really work on everything.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zo was in the paint for six seconds. No wonder he's been rejecting everything.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Thank You Sarunas!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The one good thing about Tinsley's shot: It looks exactly the same when he fakes as when he shoots it. That led to a wide open 3-pointer by Austin Croshere.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> *The one good thing about Tinsley's shot*: It looks exactly the same when he fakes as when he shoots it. That led to a wide open 3-pointer by Austin Croshere.


The one good thing? Tinsley has become a pretty good shooter, I'd trust him with a 3.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Just for fun, who you got in the Nuggets/Kings game? :biggrin:

EDIT: HA! They're giving that referee air time! :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

big pacer 20 said:


> The one good thing? Tinsley has become a pretty good shooter, I'd trust him with a 3.


When I said shot, I was referring to his form, not how skilled he is at it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I actually thought Artest was going to take that 35 footer. Harrison ends up scoring on the inside. Miami keeps getting offensive fouls. Freddie finally makes use of his athleticism by a swooping layup.

76-71 Pacers (I'm not sure) with 15 seconds left in the 3rd.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

One of the deadliest shooters in the world Saras is not getting pass when is absolutely open . Damn.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

mauzer said:


> One of the deadliest shooters in the world Saras is not getting pass when is absolutely open . Damn.


That shot he just took was horrible. Speaking of horrible, David Harrison goaltends a shot and lands on Freddie Jones. Still, it's amazing he can have that kind of a vertical at his size.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras with a nice pass to Jermaine who appears to lose the ball, but is bailed out by the referees. Jason Williams takes his classic 3...and misses. We need more of those.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

O'Neal is trying to do everything, but is being stopped by Udonis Haslem.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie with a great dunk off a pass from Artest!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haslem ties the game at 86 with under 3 minutes to go. Our offense sucks, and Saras is the only player playing remotely decent.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mourning fouls out! Yes! Good job, Freddie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sarunas Jasikevicius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

I told you. Saras is clutch player :clap:


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

We needed a game where he was the hero. Now he'll have more confidence and more fans will love him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

That was a great shot by Saras, and he had a great pass to set up the pass to Freddie for the dunk.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sarunas Jasikevicius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He was not giving anyone else the ball. And with J-Will on him, Carlisle probably didn't want him to. Great confidence booster for Saras. I just hope that Jamaal is ok. We don't need him to be hurt already.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

:biggrin: Yes, Pacers won again!! 3-1 for the season, we're awesome!

So who won? (lol)


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I think my score guess was pretty close.

A better game defensively in the 3rd and 4th quarter.

Artest was ok, once he figured out how to hit a free throw. And man does Toine suck now!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

We win, I'm still not happy, we won't go anywhere playing like this. I am glad we pulled it out though, just did it in the worst way possible.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Did Tinsley get hurt? I left to get food and never saw him play again.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I didn't watch the game i was out with my gf, but i read somewhere a little ago that he was benched.

And rightfully so, i don't think we would have won with his craziness. Don't get me wrong, i love the guy alot, but he just compares way too much to Travis Best of 2000. Tries too much to do on his own, he needs to realize he is a role player on this team and he almost never will get us a win, but his play could end up costing us. 

Also seeing that Saras played the final 16 minutes at point guard, it shows you that Carlisle has some serious confidence in him. Only his 4th NBA game, against Miami in a tight game, he plays the entire 4th quarter and takes the clutch shot. Hmm... as i've said on this board alot during the off-season, it won't take long before Saras is the starter. I think i said by end of January, but it might come much sooner then that.

Although i hope Tinsley turns it around and awnsers this wake up call.

Now a question to people who watched this game, and more specifically StephenJackson, how come Jonathan Bender didn't play again? Is he hurt again? I thought this was his season to shine?? Bender fans report!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

granger plays 8 mins, 0 for 2 but 2 assists and 3 rebounds.

oh well im glad for the win.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

like i said dwade always play big games against us. this time a triple double -> 29points, 11 assists and 10 turnovers


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

This is off topic, but has anyone started a Danny Granger fan club? If so, please add me. Thanks.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Very good to win again against the Heat :banana: 

Good to see that Saras is making big shots.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Birdman said:


> Did Tinsley get hurt? I left to get food and never saw him play again.


The announcers mentioned he hurt his ankle/foot against Philly. Remember the last time he hurt his foot and played too soon?



> like i said dwade always play big games against us. this time a triple double -> 29points, 11 assists and 10 turnovers


It's not him playing big, but our PG's can't guard him. Granted Tinsley is better than last year, but I doubt even Anthony Johnson would do any damage on Wade. Still, the 10 turnovers are great. Around 6 or 7 were travels.



> Now a question to people who watched this game, and more specifically StephenJackson, how come Jonathan Bender didn't play again? Is he hurt again? I thought this was his season to shine??


Because Bender shouldn't be playing against a team like Miami. I doubt he's hurt, because he hasn't even had an opportunity to get hurt.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score:

Pacers- 95
Heat- 90

Larry Legend- 10
Pacers Fan- 3
Pacersthebest- 3
Jones2011- 13
Banjoriddim- 13
PacersguyUSA- 2
Indystarza- 9
jermaine7fan- 6
rock747- 14
The Birdman- 4
MillerTime- 4
DJMD- 1

Winner- DJMD


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> Now a question to people who watched this game, and more specifically StephenJackson, how come Jonathan Bender didn't play again? Is he hurt again? I thought this was his season to shine?? Bender fans report!


I'm not sure what's up with Bender. It looked like he was suited up on the bench, but just didn't get his number called. Whenever the camera panned by him, he looked kinda pissed, like he wanted to be playing. Carlisle keeps talking about playing a tight rotation, so maybe he will be the odd man out for most the season. We'll just see as time goes on. I don't think that he's hurt.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I'm not sure what's up with Bender. It looked like he was suited up on the bench, but just didn't get his number called. Whenever the camera panned by him, he looked kinda pissed, like he wanted to be playing. Carlisle keeps talking about playing a tight rotation, so maybe he will be the odd man out for most the season. We'll just see as time goes on. I don't think that he's hurt.


This could be a reason for it...


"The Indiana Pacers went into Wednesday's game against the Miami Heat having played at least 10 players in their first three games of the season. That number could change because coach Rick Carlisle is contemplating going with a shorter rotation even though they have the NBA's deepest bench." Indianapolis Star 

rumors page of www.insidehoops.com

Don't do it Rick... we should use our depth! Especially once Foster is back... and we have a full roster.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

As far as Tinsley goes... he was not sat for any reason... other than Sarunas was playing well with the unit that was on the floor...

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/question_051110.html

I will be happy with either PG being in at the end of the game... Sarunas is most definately a clutch player... and Tinsley can make clutch plays too... it has to be a tough call for Rick to decide which to go with... last night... Rick made the right decision.


----------

